# Acer Aspire 9410 horizontal lines on screen



## Guust_Flater (Mar 23, 2011)

For about a year I have a problem with the screen of my laptop. The problem is increasing and is so annoying by now, it's time to see if I can fix it. When the screen is at a normal working angle (about 90 degrees) it is often showing white, horizontal lines, especially on black parts of a screen. They are not permanent, today I'm rather lucky sofar, but at some days it's driving me crazy. 
When I put the screen in a wider angle, let's say 140 or more degrees in relation to the keyboard, the problem disappears.
Anyone any idea what is causing this and how I can fix it?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF possibly the cable from the motherboard to the lcd is worn or kinked


----------



## Guust_Flater (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for your quick response. 
Suppose nothing seems to be wrong with that cable, do you have any suggestions as what to check also once the laptop is disassembled?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi there are other cables for the inverter,before you go opening it up try hooking it up to a external monitor and check the picture is ok there if it is then you should check the cables try here for the service manual
http://www.devicemanuals.com/manual/Acer-Aspire-9410-Notebook-Service-Manual-==TXpFd05ESXk=.html


----------



## Guust_Flater (Mar 23, 2011)

I downloaded the service manual and will do as you advised. Will come back to let you know the result.
Thanks for your info.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your welcome


----------



## tlunn (Jan 15, 2012)

I think I have a possible fix for anyone experiencing random horizontal white lines on thier screen. I just had this start happening and tracked it down to a bunch of wires coming from a connector beneath the removable panel that has the power button and aspire 9410 on it. This cable goes to the inverter and to the connector on the back of the lcd screen and also to the webcam.

If you remove the insulation/cable wrap from the cables where it goes into the screen housing you will probably find what looks like two bare ground wires that are broken right where the seperate insulation for them starts. All you have to do is strip away some of the insulation and tie/solder the wires back together and it will fix the problem.

I have no idea why the insulation for them only goes half way instead of the entire length of these cables other then Acer must want them to break because theres no way they won't considering how many times you adjust and close your laptop screen. 

Well I hope this helps anyone with this problem and saves them from having to buy a new inverter/cables/laptop.


----------

